# Slug Questions



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone used the Fusion Brand of Sabot slugs? I am tired of paying $16 for 5 slugs and I see the Fusions are only $10. Here in Illinois we have to use shotgun or muzzle loader


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

Try www.fusionammo.com for some stats. They look interesting.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly I use Remington copper solids 1 oz. in a Mossberg 500 24" rifled slug barrel. I have yet to track one more than 50 or 60 yards


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been using the Remington Core Lokt Ultra, love the way they shoot, love the knock down, HATE the price


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

These are all I've got in the way of slugs. Anybody have any experience with them when it comes to serious use? http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/65092-7790-2487.html


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW! I paid like $17 for 15 slugs at wally world, they are winchesters rifled slugs 2 3/4"


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Iowafowler, those are just lead rifled slugs. I am seriously considering selling my Win. 1300 with rifled barrel and going back to a smooth bore and cheap slugs. I like the extra yardage with the Sabot


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be trying the Fusion slugs. If I get a break in this crappy weather.
I will post results.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been looking a the Fusion but not tried them yet. I have been using the Remington 1 oz. Copper Solids and have yet to have a deer get out of sight. They are awsome out to 90 yards that I can attest to. Most of my shot opprotunities are between 30--60 yards. The 90 was on a 6 pointer nose to the ground trailing a doe and on a trot----I only missed my prefered mark by 3". Now that is sweet


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like fun, the problem I have is I need the extra 50 yards. I picked up some new deer ground for 2008, I will have more cover to hunt, maybe won't have to shoot as far.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Reddbecca said:


> These are all I've got in the way of slugs. Anybody have any experience with them when it comes to serious use? http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/65092-7790-2487.html


Yeah, those Super X slugs kill them too. They are good slugs and pretty accurate in my gun...an older than old Stevens 12 ga. pump with a modified barrel and a bead for a sight. Out to 40 or 50 yards with that gun, a deer is dead.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have killed alot of deer that way too. Now I think I need to shoot farther, faster, flatter you know the story. All that cost extra, if I didn't already have the gun I wouldn't rush out and buy one.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Yeah, those Super X slugs kill them too. They are good slugs and pretty accurate in my gun...an older than old Stevens 12 ga. pump with a modified barrel and a bead for a sight. Out to 40 or 50 yards with that gun, a deer is dead.
> 
> Good luck,
> Dan


Well that's good to know.

However I can't help but wonder. What good would those Super X slugs be against a full grown grizzly if you were ever unfortunate to encounter one?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rebecca, consider this, the older fostor style or the newer sabot slugs, you have 1oz. with enough punch to drop anything oon this continent including a grizzly. :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

most of the new sabot slugs are not 1oz. The ones I have been shooting are only 385 gr. I don't kow what that calculates to in ounces. But they still pack a punch


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> most of the new sabot slugs are not 1oz. The ones I have been shooting are only 385 gr. I don't kow what that calculates to in ounces. But they still pack a punch


Roughly that's 80% of an ounce.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly, I know the ones you are talking about, they are the core loks. I used them one season and they are sweet-- haven't been able to find them locally, not many slugguners here in Kentucky. When you do find slugs here most of the time they are the old foster style. Even with the 385's or the Hornady SST 250 or 300's I would be willing to go for anything from wild pig all the way to an Alaskan Grizzly. As for the weights for a 12 guage slug most still are 1 oz., they are just the last few years that Remington, Hornady, Winchester, and Federal are making the smaller slug. This began with Remington bringing out the 385 grain Premier Core-Lokt Ultra and they did this about 6 or 7 years ago to my knowledge.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

they sure shoot nice, and yes they are hard to find. Also at 15.99 for 5, and witht the failing reflexes and eyesight, it is very expensive to miss.
I have tried the Winchester, and Federal, didn't like the recoil of the Winchester. The Federals didn't shoot very well for me and I haven't tried the SST. I see the Fusion's are rated at 1900 fps. Same as the Remington Core Lokt Ultra.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly, yeah they sure have gone up since the last set i had to buy. I think I paid something like $12 for the core-lokt and $10 for the copper solids the last time I stocked up. That was 6 or 7 years ago. I was just looking at shot shells for birds on midwayusa and went to the slugs to see and "ouch" they've gone up. :eyeroll:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

It would be cheaper for me to go ahead and get my deer rifle!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish I could use my rifle, I wouldn't have to worry about these stupid slugs. I can load 20 shells for about 4.00 for my 243, then I could shoot all the way across these fields here.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly, how far is it across the fields you are on? If you use the 300---385 grain from Remington, Federal, Or Hornady, with a good scope you should be able to reach anything out to 150---175. The longest shot I took with the Remington 385's was a 6 pointer @ about 90 on a trot. my shot hit him about 3" further back from my prefered shot of right behind the shoulder.With all the improvements in sabot slugs rifled barrels and better optics--using one if the 300--385 slugs I'd be willing to shoot out to about 125--150yrds.
http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3979 ... 004hg1.jpg


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my slug gun is zeroed at 150, that is what remington calls for, this gives point of aim to 150, at 200 I think they drop 6 inches.
My fields are 275-325 wide and about 450 yeards long, maybe more. I have watched alot of deer walk away because they were 200+ from me. I had a VERY LARGE(record book) buck with a doe and 2 smaller bucks come out 3 years ago, They were around 500 yrds when I first saw them. He chased they Doe my way, watched them for 45 min. They cam almost to what I thought to be shooting range, was waiting for a good broadside standing shot, the doe laid down and he stood in the brush guarding her. This lasted about 10 min.( a lifetime), she stood and turned and walked the other way. Should ahve shot. Went back the next morning with the range finder, 227 yards. Glad I didn't shoot. Last time I saw him.
I think I saw him again this year the day before season, HUGE, HUGE ooh did I mention HUGE. 50 yards away standing in the creek guarding a doe from a beautiful long tined 10 point. Grandpa made him look like a yearling. Nothing during season.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ain't that the way it always goes. Just have to practice with one good round so you get to know it at the extended range. Remington says right on the box they zero'd @ 150 and the drop @ 200 was around 6 or 7 inches. This can get expensive but could prove worth the cost.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Kelly you could go the way I'm looking at. That would be get the Nikon SlugHunter 3-9x40 BDC scope. Zero the crosses @ 50 then the circles provide 100, 150 and the top of the thick post is 200. Check it out @ http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/product ... oduct=8434 or check it @ Bass Pro, Cabelas, or riflescopes.com. It runs $250 at all of them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that is why I have been shooting the Core Lokt's. I have practiced out to 175, I have shot farther. I would like to find the same performance at less money, or go back to my old ways with the cheap slugs and hope I can move to intercept the deer.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly, did you check out the scope?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My scope is fine, I have not looked at the one you were talking about. I am not in a position to replace a scope right now. If I find a slug I like at a cheaper price and decide to continue deer hunting I might look at a better scope.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What I plan to do is replace the slug barrel I have with a cantaleevered scope base barrel and put the Nikon on it, or pick up another Mossberg 500 and mount the Nikon with my barrel. Either way I will get the Nikon scope.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

what's the price on the Nikon Scope, does look very interesting. 
My Win 1300 is slug gun only so I'm not worried about the cantilever. I am thinking about a different stock for it though


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I would not doubt if some states don't start regulating the types slugs at some point.

It seems there are two reasons to restrict hunters to slugs, one being safety in heavy populated areas, the other being management of the harvest. Think of the last one this way. If your hunter numbers and success ratio are large enough that they exceed your harvest/management goals one way to still allow every hunter to participate is to handicap them to some extent. In this manner you reduce the success ratio (%) but the actual harvest remains about the same due to sheer numbers of hunters. Or another option yet is to restrict season length. Some states like ND have a lottery system instead which limits the harvest by limiting the number of hunters afield.

If some states are truely using it as a management tool, the longer range capability may increase the harvest and cause them to adjust their management plans. This could include regulating the ammo/weapons limiting hunter numbers or shortening seasons or any combination thereof. I do know that most hunters dont like short seasons which often result in heavy pressure. While limiting hunter numbers is sometimes desirable to reduce pressure someone always gets left out. Also making many hunters unhappy. At least regulating the weapon/ammo puts everyone on equal footing. True that some opportunities will be missed but would you rather be in the field having and enjoyable experience or sitting on the couch due to not getting a permit or only being allowed a couple of days to hunt?

One might just look at some of the restrictions that have been put on muzzle loading rifles in various states for probably at least one of the issues listed above..

FWIW Brenekke makes a pretty good slug that I've found to be a bit more accurate than the fosters. Kind of gives you something between the foster and sabot slugs.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, but we already have a short season, it's the luck of a draw for a tag, and we can only use shotgun with slug, handgun or muzzle loader. If they limit the shotgun, then they had better limit the 200+ yard capable muzzle loader. Illinois sucks when it comes to HUnting rules and seasons.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kelly, I have found that scope at Bass Pro, Cabelas, and Riflescopes.com and they all have it for about $250.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

ok thanks. Might be going to Cabelas today will have to check it out, It's a little out of my price range though


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

bought some Hornady SST slugs today, 300 gr v-max sabot. Gonna try to shoot them tomorrow. The box says to zero at 150 and they will 6.7 low at 200. 1900 fps, same as the Core Lokt Remington, only $5.00 a box cheaper. Will post results


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah I know what yoou mean by that. It's a littleout of my range this year to. The good thing about where I work is I can save my vacation and what is called casual time (sick or personal) and take a payout at the end of the year. Which if I can save all except what I have to use for our shutdowns at the 4th of july and Christmas, that check would be around $1000--$1200. Sweet Christmas money huh. I have been looking at the Hornady SST's for a couple of years now and think I'll go with them as well. For the sabot slugs they would be hard to beat at about $12. I got to shoot one from a T/C Encore last fall, won't do that again. I've been shooting sluggers all my life and I'm 42 and that just about got my eye (the scope just did touch my brow (kicked more than a mule). I'll stay with my good ol' Mossy 500. Besides that I shoot 3" turkey mags through a 20" barrel for turkey so I do know how to hold the guns and except the recoils. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shot 3 shells out of an 870 slug gun last fall. The 3rd one busted me in the nose and corner of my eye, couldn't hardly see to get back to the house, blood, tears the whole works. Good thing I was only behind the garage


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, one simple mistake or aone bad hold can cost you. It's been maaaaany years but I did that one myself, luckily it was very bad. Just a real good bump and eye opener.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

if you want economy and 100 yards is enough range take a look at the breneke short field magnums...these slugs are designed for use in smooth or rifled bores..i have shot them through 3 guns and they always group well at 80 to 100 yards...my h&r ultra slug groups quiet well with these ..many times holes are touching in a 3 shot group..at 100 yards they have plenty of energy and shoot dead on when zeroed about 2 inches hi at 50....the best news is the come in at 6 or 7 bucks a box


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

$6 or $7 a box, I could shoot twice as many, LOL. I am really thinking about going back to the good old Remington slugger and my smooth bore.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought more of the Hornady SST. Paid $10.99 and $11.99/box. I don't think the accuracy is as good as the Remington Core Lokt Ultra, but still ok at 100 yards. Can't blame the slug as much as me, just can't shoot this slug gun anymore after getting belted in the cheek a couple times.

I had trigger work done. Took it from 8# to 5#, much better, but still flinching the trigger, and jumping the recoil. I also put on a wood stock, Limb saver recoil pad, but still jumping. It a hard habbit to break once it starts. I will be fine while hunting, but not shooting targets.

There will be a new gun for next year, or I will go back to my old smooth bore and cheap slugs.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> If they limit the shotgun, then they had better limit the 200+ yard capable muzzle loader. Illinois sucks when it comes to HUnting rules and seasons.


Hey Kelly...we don't have much to be thankful for in this state (but we did find a way to get Mr. Obama to move :wink: ), but we are fortunate that they don't micro-manage our hunting tools. I was shooting 300 yard groups with my ML just today, in fact.

And seeing other posts here about success ratio relative to firearm restrictions...did you hear that on top of our 300 yard ML's we may be getting another weekend of firearm season next year?

I guess there is some benefit to the insurance industry lobby, because LOTS of people want the herd reduced. I heard the Farm Bureau is one of the most vocal about it.

Good luck in a couple weeks. The rut is progressing just fine in spite of the ridiculously warm weather.

Try Federal Premium Barnes Expanders. They shoot less than 2" in my H&R and almost as good in my 1100 with an Ithaca rifled barrel, and when they hit a deer?.......AMAZING !!!!!!!!!

Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have heard about the extended season, I heard it will be this year.

I agree with your comment about Illinois hunting rules and seasons, wish I was back in Wisconsin.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

if you are considering foster slugs try the super x..in my smooth bore days i found these to shot a little better groups then the rems or federals


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

my son shoots the hornady sst through his h&r..awsome trajectory and energy...he has it sighted in about 2 inches hi at 100 and its about 2 inches low at 157 yards..ive heard they pass through up close and deer tend to travel..anyone have any insite on the sst preformance in respect to clean kills?


----------

